# Few eggs retrieved from egg collection



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

I had egg collection today and they only managed to collect 4 from 18 follicles. They anticipated between 6-10. I feel so disappointed as had zero fertilisation  on my first cycle when I had ten eggs collected. After only having four now I'm not feeling very positive. Has anyone has had success from very few eggs? Thanks


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Rachel
It does only take one.  I had 3 eggs collected last year when I did a cycle with IVF Wales, all fertilised and I did go on to get a BFP although sadly it didn't last but I think that was more to do with my age and egg quality.  I was told before EC they expected to get 7-8 so was quite disappointed with 3.  It is all about quality over quantity and although you had more eggs last time perhaps the quality was compromised because there was so few.  Did they give you any reason for why none fertilised last time?  Hopefully things will have bee tweaked enough for you to have the golden egg amongst those 4.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## Linette (Feb 17, 2015)

Please don't be disappointed,I only had 3 embies collected on Monday,yet all my scans showed at least 10 good sized follicles,anyway 1 fertilised with icsi and had it transferred back where it belongs yesterday as a 3day grade 1 8cell embie. Keep positive and never give up believing.


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi sarahpd: thank you for your reply I do appreciate it. What you have said has given me some hope about quality and not quantity. Sorry to hear about your previous cycle, this is such a difficult journey for everyone. 
They said zero fertilisation could of been anything from lab error, to sperm to egg. However they said our sperm and eggs looked ok so this cycle they are doing Icsi, however Now I'm dreading that call tomorrow just incase non fertilise again x


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks linette. What a wonderful comment to see. It's good to know that it really does on,y take 1 as they say. I wish you all the very best and hope your eMobile settles in well x


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

* embie


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Waiting for the call is horrible.  

I did a few cycles with a fellow FFer called MissFruity last year.  She had 0 fertilisation on one of her cycles but she gave birth to twins a few weeks ago so there is definitely reason to stay positive and hopeful.

I'll have everything crossed for you.

Sara. xx


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Sarah that is another positive story to hear...... Please feel free to whack me with the positive stick x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Rachel

A lovely lady I cycled with on cycle 2 with was also on her second cycle, her and her hubby were unexplained IF too and cycle 1 she got 10 eggs with zero fertilization, last time she got 8 eggs, had ICSI and 5 made it to blast, she had 1 transferred, had a beautiful baby boy a few months ago and has 4 frosties.  They think her egg shells were too strong for the sperm to naturally penetrate. 

Sending lots of  

Dory
xxx

Ps - Big hug Sara


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thankyou dory  it really is about quality and not quantity as I found out Yesturday. One fertilised out of four ans transfer is tomorrow. Just prey that this is the one x


----------



## Linette (Feb 17, 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow 🍀


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiya sorry I have to jump in. My first icsi cycle was horrendous, I got ohss and even though I had too many follies to count I had twelve fertilised, two made it to day five but we're poor quality and we had nothing to freeze. This time round I only had six taken but four made it to blastocyst and two really good quality transferred back on Monday. It really doesn't matter the quantity. I feel so much better this time round as well. It's no wonder it didn't work last time I was so ill. How are you getting on Rachel??


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for your reply mrst83. Fab news on your two embies. I hope they snuggle in and make their selves at home for you.

Arm my ord is tomorrow but I tested today and it's a BFN for me and af showed her ugly face today also. Now just gotta start saving for next cycle x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Rachel I'm so sorry huni


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks going to have a break get my holiday over in June and start again (third time lucky hopefully).
How are you doing patbaz? X


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Rachel I'm in for et tomorrow so I willbe starting the 2ww madness lol 

Enjoy your holiday in June x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Rachel.

Take some time out for yourself before jumping back on the roller coaster. 

Thinking of you.

Sara. xx


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pat as: thank you and good luck for ET tomorrow, hoping all goes well for you x

sarapd: Thankyou  intend too. Need to get over this one, have a nice break and start the daunting process all over again.
Hope your ok x


----------

